# Sanding advice needed



## Skywalker (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I’m new to this site and pretty new to woodworking in general. My current project is building some candleholders out of drift wood for my girl’s birthday. I have the pieces I want to use, cut to length, cured and sanded and I just bored a 3” wide, 1” deep while in one. My question is, is there an attachment that I can get for my drill that will fit that size whole so I can sand it smooth? Doing it by hand is just going to be tedious and difficult. Thanks.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You can buy a set of drum sanders that fit into your drill. Made specifically for this type work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Are you close to a Harbor Freight?*

They have drum sanders and the replacement sleeves:
https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-quick-change-sanding-drum-set-35455.html

If your budget won't allow that, you can make one. You can use a 3" diameter short plastic bottle/jar and drill a 3/8" hole in both ends. Center it best you can and run a bolt all the way through it. Fill it with wood chips or other material so it won't collapse under pressure from the bolt. Plaster would work and let it set up. Then wrap your sandpaper around the outside and glue the seam closed. make certain the rotation will not unroll the sandpaper! Run the drill slowly and you will get the best results.

You can also just use the sleeve freehand. they are usually stiff enough to use without the arbor, just go easy. You can make your own sleeve by gluing some 100 grit sandpaper to a 3" diameter form.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The hole is really too shallow to sand. There are spindle sanders which a person can use on a hand held drill however with the tightening bolt on the end of it you are lucky to sand to half the depth. Better to leave it rough then do that. If it's very rough you might smear some wood putty around the hole with your finger and hand sand it.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Go to your favorite woodworking supplier and search for “bowl sanding”, there you will find options for sanding a flat bottom and sides.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Ah, but you must learn to make the tedious your enjoyment, young Padawan. This is a secret of woodworking.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A "flap" sander may do what you want.

 THIS 

George


----------

